# Free Book Finds: August 2011 (No Self-Promotion Please)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the July 2011 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Free today:

Lye in Wait - Cricket McRae 


Mozart's Blood - Louise Marley
 
A Darker Shade of Dead - Bianca D'Arc


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Ransome's Honor 
by: Kaye Dacus


Miss Match
by: Erynn Mangum


Waterfall
by: Lisa T. Bergren


The Vigilante's Bride
by: Yvonne Harris


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's one.



Happy Reading!!

Jenna


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

A Faerie Fated Forever
by: Mary Anne Graham


The Knight of Death
by: Brendan Carroll


Elliot and the Goblin War
by: Jennifer A. Nielsen


The Frontierman's Daughter
by: Laura Frantz


Her Wiccan, Wiccan Ways 
by: Traci Hall


Sixteen Brides
by: Stephanie Whitson


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Death of a Trophy Wife 
by: Laura Levine


----------



## Beth Groundwater (Apr 6, 2011)

My publisher, Midnight Ink, has been putting the first books of some of their long-term mystery series on sale on the Kindle last month and this month. And some are free! Here's a link to the Amazon page for a free copy of _Lye in Wait_, the first book in Cricket McRae's Home Crafting series:

http://www.amazon.com/Wait-Home-Crafting-Mystery-ebook/dp/B001JEPF60/


----------



## ErinS (Mar 7, 2009)

Hollywood Scandals 
by Gemma Halliday

This is the first book in the Hollywood Headlines series. She also wrote the High Heel Mysteries.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

The latest from the Domino project. Read This before your next meeting


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

* NO LONGER FREE*



worktolive said:


> Mozart's Blood - Louise Marley
> 
> A Darker Shade of Dead - Bianca D'Arc


* NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

A free Regency romance


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

A Secret Life 
by: C.J. Archer


The Ghost Of A Flea
by: John Brinling


The Empty Door
by: E.R. Mason


The Rhine Maiden
by: Erin Evans


Legacy
by: Jeanette Baker


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I just noticed this one. Appears to be a cozy or romantic suspense?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Hot Flash by Kathy Carmichael


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Free abridged version of a bi-monthly magazine for Science Fiction & Fantasy. I got this for me, and the regular version ($0.99 every 2 months) for my dad.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I love the cover for this fantasy freebie. It's quite beautiful.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Another one - creepy.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

These are both published by Christian publishers and I have not read them.

 Clear Blue Sky by F. P. Lione
It's the beginning of a gorgeous September in the City that Never Sleeps. Summer may be officially over, but Labor Day Weekend means ethnic festivals and dancing the streets and lots of overtime for police officer Tony Cavalucci. When crowd control gets unusually dangerous, Tony starts to wonder why he even does this kind of work. And going home doesn't bring him any more respect. His neurotic and dramatic family disapproves of both Tony's fiancé and his new-found faith.

All this foreshadows what's about to come to the people of New York on September 11, 2001. Normal day-to-day events and fantastic weather lead up to the most difficult day in the city's history. Now Tony finds himself in brand new territory. As he fights to survive and help others survive as well, Tony learns all over what faith means, what family means, and what life itself means. The author of this highly compelling novel is an ex-cop who survived the World Trade Center rescue efforts. Consequently, the storytelling throughout the book rings with authenticity. All of this makes for a fast-paced and deeply moving page-turner that is at times funny, at times horrible, and always full of humanity, compassion, and the presence of God. The Liones offer their very best work in Clear Blue Sky.

 Escape From The World Trade Center by Leslie Haskin

A 9/11 Survivor's True Story

This is the riveting account of Leslie Haskin's escape from the World Trade Center after the terrorist attacks on September 11, 2001. The former insurance executive shares what she saw and endured as she struggled down 36 floors in a doomed and dying building and away from a life focused on perks, prestige, and power.

"For those of us who want an inside peek at God's compassionate presence in the midst of inscrutable tragedy, this book is as close an experience of 'being there' as we are likely to get." -Paula Rinehart, author and counselor


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's a nice romantic read, FREE as of today:

MAID FOR THE BILLIONAIRE by Ruth Cardello



Happy Reading!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Seventeen-year old Sarah's life is turned upside down when her single mom is sent to jail. She's forced to move, leaving behind everything she's ever known, including her best friend Sydney. Lost and bitter in a new school, her one goal is to save money and move back home. Then she meets Angel Moreno.

Enigmatic but gorgeous, Angel is almost too good to be true. Except for one thing, his archaic belief that guys and girls can never be "just friends". The problem? Sarah's best friend Sydney is not a girl.

With their unexpected romance intensifying to places neither ever experienced, how long can Sarah keep Angel in the dark about the guy waiting for her back home?


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I know this has been on sale a number of times, but I think that it is the first time it is free. David McAfee is an author here.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Here are a couple I picked up today:


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Agatha Christie's The Murder at the Vicarage.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Five freebies from Anne Frasier:


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

And a couple more:


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Preorder only


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi,

for the September Free Book finds, please go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,82301.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

